# Testosterone Sustanon 450



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

Been offerd test 450 ...anyone tried it, any good?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

patrick.b said:


> Been offerd test 450 ...anyone tried it, any good?


LOL, be useful if you actually put what lab its by. And is it good?? Its testosterone, so as good as any other dosed the same....


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

why would it be useful to know wot lab its from if according to you its ...testosterone and as good as any other dosed the same?



kieren1234 said:


> LOL, be useful if you actually put what lab its by. And is it good?? Its testosterone, so as good as any other dosed the same....


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

try get a pic or at least the name of the lab mate

i avoid all the high strength gear

usually to painfull


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

Will do m8 ...my source does supply quality gear but will put a pic up in a day or two.



t hall gym said:


> try get a pic or at least the name of the lab mate
> 
> i avoid all the high strength gear
> 
> usually to painfull


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

if you4r source supplies quality gear mate, why you asking for peoples opinions?

Also, people ask the labs name as some are known to be sh!te. Now a decent lab will be aby bit as good aqs another decent lab. But a known crud lab will not be....simples innit.

And high strength gear is not necessarily painful depending on which lab it is....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

patrick.b said:


> why would it be useful to know wot lab its from if according to you its ...testosterone and as good as any other dosed the same?


This:



Robsta said:


> if you4r source supplies quality gear mate, why you asking for peoples opinions?
> 
> Also, people ask the labs name as some are known to be sh!te. Now a decent lab will be aby bit as good aqs another decent lab. But a known crud lab will not be....simples innit.
> 
> And high strength gear is not necessarily painful depending on which lab it is....


Oh, and the lab inquestion could have a reputation to be underdosed etc........


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there anything wrong with asking people for their opinions? ...sorry m8 for a minute i thought this was a forum :confused1:



Robsta said:


> if you4r source supplies quality gear mate, why you asking for peoples opinions?
> 
> Also, people ask the labs name as some are known to be sh!te. Now a decent lab will be aby bit as good aqs another decent lab. But a known crud lab will not be....simples innit.
> 
> And high strength gear is not necessarily painful depending on which lab it is....


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

You contradicted yourself in your 1st post ...hence my reply to you



kieren1234 said:


> This:
> 
> Oh, and the lab inquestion could have a reputation to be underdosed etc........


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if it's dosed properly then test is test ..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

So a forum is just for peoples opinions is it?

Someone gave you advice on how to get said opinions and you basically cnuted him off for asking what lab is it.

Test is test. my test 450 should be as good as your test 450 IF it is done hygenically and is not known for being under dosed or painful.

Now my opinion is if you do indeed want other poeples opinion, then listen to their opinion in the first place and follow advice. Don't slate them for advising you (which imo is what a forum is for......advice and discussion)

You are obviously new to this mate (or you wouldn't be asking for peoples opinions) so try listening to people.......or I'm afraid you will not get very far on this site, or indeed life.....

Now that is my opinion, take it or leave it. I'm not bothered either way


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

People asked for the lab....

Because, if it says "Jasons Jungle Juice" which no-one has ever heard of, then they would advise different to say, rohm, pc or gb etc which are known to be good quality and sterile....simples really innit


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

i have been taking peeps advice but when they contradict themselves then they aint worth listening to imo. Btw ive gotten far in life and i will go further ...and wot u eat dont make me **** either.



Robsta said:


> So a forum is just for peoples opinions is it?
> 
> Someone gave you advice on how to get said opinions and you basically cnuted him off for asking what lab is it.
> 
> ...


----------



## patrick.b (Apr 15, 2010)

oxide lab



Robsta said:


> People asked for the lab....
> 
> Because, if it says "Jasons Jungle Juice" which no-one has ever heard of, then they would advise different to say, rohm, pc or gb etc which are known to be good quality and sterile....simples really innit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

patrick.b said:


> oxide lab


Well fcuk me that was difficult!!! 

And i didnt contradict myself, i asked what lab it was purely so i could help you by telling you if it was know to be correctly dosed or if it was sh1t.

Added to ignore list.....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Never heard of oxide labs to be honest, so as for how good they are then I can't say.

Then again, a new lab starts every other week, so could just be a brand new lab and you're one of the first to get it.....

I know, why not start a journal on here and you can let us all know just how fantastic (or rubbish) it is.......We rarely get people starting threads on new gear on here so it would be very helpful if you did......some pics of the gear for example, how many stones you put on in the first couple of weeks, how cheap it was to buy and then how much you'd recommend it to others......

Make sure you put down you aren't a source or people will be pm-ing you desperate to get their hands on it...... :lol:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Robsta said:


> Never heard of oxide labs to be honest, so as for how good they are then I can't say.
> 
> Then again, a new lab starts every other week, so could just be a brand new lab and you're one of the first to get it.....
> 
> ...


Your a subtle as a sledge hammer (love it reps):laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wijdchijd72 (Jan 4, 2011)

hello there just a couple of answers for you, sustanon 450 is good but it has high consentrations of alcohol in it so it will be painfull. on the other hand it does produce some great gains. get a cutting agent like deca and you be fine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Robsta said:


> People asked for the lab....
> 
> Because, if it says "Jasons Jungle Juice" which no-one has ever heard of, then they would advise different to say, rohm, pc or gb etc which are known to be good quality and sterile....simples really innit


WHAT!?!?! 'Jasons Jungle Juice' isn't legit? GODDAMN!


----------



## wijdchijd72 (Jan 4, 2011)

uh damn that aint good:cursing: lol


----------



## Turkish Pharma (Mar 29, 2011)

That 450 mg doesnt seem logical


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

If people are going to drag up pointless old threads can we please make sure they have boobs in!


----------

